# How To Create A Similar To This



## daniel.lindsay (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

Been reading through the forum for a bit over a week now. There is so much information here. Wish I had found the forum 2 years ago.

I was wondering if any one could take a look at this website and tell me what it's made with.

www.deftdivision.com.au

Also if you know what programs I can use to create a similar website.
I don't mind paying for software but free is good also.

Thanks

Daniel Lindsay


----------



## nearbrand (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

That my friend has been made with Macromedia/Adobe Flash. Very expensive and very difficult to do unless you know how. I do build these regularly as my mainline job is a web designer and I can tell you that they takes ages to make from scratch!

Have fun.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## chan (Sep 5, 2008)

daniel.lindsay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been reading through the forum for a bit over a week now. There is so much information here. Wish I had found the forum 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


that's adobe Flash ... 
using flash can build very pretty and colorful web sites with music ..adobe is strong in multimedia ..


----------



## daniel.lindsay (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you for the fast replies.

I'll have a look into it.

Any idea what sort of cost it would be having it made by a professional designer.

Thanks

Daniel Lindsay


----------



## daniel.lindsay (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

Also sorry for my ignorance but is it possible to intergrade ecommerce into a flash site?

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

daniel.lindsay said:


> is it possible to intergrade ecommerce into a flash site?


Not well, but yes, it can be done.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

daniel.lindsay said:


> Thank you for the fast replies.
> 
> I'll have a look into it.
> 
> ...


It would probably cost a few thousand dollars.

I don't recommend using flash for an ecommerce site.


----------

